
Chart: Victims of Terrorist Attacks in Western Europe - kartikkumar
https://www.statista.com/chart/4093/people-killed-by-terrorist-attacks-in-western-europe-since-1970/
======
leonroy
The UK had over 350 deaths in one year alone! Really reminds one what the UK
was dealing with during the height of the conflicts in Northern Ireland.

Also helps me at least understand why the UK feels a little more fortress like
(cameras everywhere, very strong intelligence services, my fellow Brits also
seem quite supportive of surveillance measures). They've been dealing with
terrorism for 40+ years. Just as I noticed a massive shift in mood visiting
the US pre-9/11 vs post 9/11 I wonder what the national mood was like in the
UK before the violence spiralled.

------
tjansen
"Why does it look like the level of fear in Western Europe is so much higher
today than in the 1970s and 1980s?" I can only answer for Germany, but I doubt
the level of fear was lower at the height of the RAF in the 70s/80s. There
were fewer deaths than in, say, Paris, and the attacks were concentrated
mostly at businessmen and politicians. Yet there was a very widespread fear in
the late 70s and early 80s, and pretty desperate measures as well (google
"Berufsverbot" \- people in communist parties were forbidden to work in
certain professions).

